# Shark fishing



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

Are there any piers in the Ft. Lauderdale or surrounding areas that will let you fish for shark? I plan on coming down that way the first two weeks in July, and plan on doing a lot of fishing.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Herew is a new shark fishing site that just strated this week. You may want to post there

http://www.floridasharkfishing.net


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice looking site creek. Id like to see the guide finished so I can learn somethin about shark fishing. Been looking around for a good informative site and yours looks like when its done itll be a great one. cant wait till its finished. Do you know of any other sites that can tell me more about shark fishing?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

BassBoy I did not create this site, Sharkey did. Check you PM I tried to send you a message, but think I hit the wrong key. If there is nothing from me let me know and I will resend.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.polaris.net/~fishing/shark.html

http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/sharkmanfla/?mtbrand=AOL_US

http://hometown.aol.com/pierrat103/myhomepageprofile.html

http://www.sharks.com/products/shark-fishing.htm


----------



## stella5000 (Jun 20, 2004)

*shark fishing*

Well the only pier that will let u shark fish is pompano pier.... ur best bet is to get a white rag drag it on the top on the water and get a 3 prong treble hook and snag a cuda , send it off the right side of the T...... a friend of my caught a blacktip last week that ate a cuda on a 9/0.... gl


----------



## FGCUfisher (Mar 2, 2004)

*shark fishing*

im live in the ft lauderdale area the best shark pier by far is deerfield pier, the only prob is techically you cannot fish for sharks, but if you hook one hits ur bait the o well. I had an 8ft nurse on 20lb test with 40 leader on sat and was going to beach it but it turned back towards the pilings and it broke off, plus there was a skim board competion going on and i would have had to beach it in the middle of the competion. but the pier always got kings and spanish mackeral, plus right now tarpon have been running my friend caught 50 plus on 12lb test bass rod last tues. also there usually some nice cobia when ever there rays. if you go to that pier the best place to get baits to go to the inlet a mile or to up the road, there an abundance of pilchards and sardines, the inlet also good place for snook and cudas. last week me and two of my friends probally caught 10 cudas pn gotcha plugs at the pier. best of luck on ur trip to ft lauderdale


----------

